# Smoked Protein with Zero Cholesterol



## Savannahsmoker (May 28, 2012)

I am sure you all know Tofu is rich in minerals and antitoxins, high in protein, low in calories  and all this without cholesterol.  

Smoking Tofu using the A-MAZ-Smoker Tube in my pit






Tofu





I have been smoking Tofu and use it in soups and stews to give that nice hint of smokiness we all love and here it is in a Far Eastern veggie soup.





I say, give your arteries a break and try it.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 29, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to add some if the normal ingredients I use in the soup.  It is some of this and some of that.


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2012)

Well it sounds good,but I am too old school I guess.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 29, 2012)

I'd try a bowl of dat........


----------



## 4meandthem (May 29, 2012)

The smoked tofu I have used before has been smoked until brown and dried alot more. How long do you smoke yours for? I think I would def. prefer yours in a soup or lighter fair. I will try this next time I fire up the smoker. Got any other ideas to use it in?

I bet it would work good on a pizza to replace some of the cheese!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2012)

The bottle in between the sesame oil and chili sauce...what is that? And the jar near the end with the small jar om top, I can't make those out either.  Thanks!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 29, 2012)

I want the cookies to the left!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 29, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> The smoked tofu I have used before has been smoked until brown and dried alot more. How long do you smoke yours for? I think I would def. prefer yours in a soup or lighter fair. I will try this next time I fire up the smoker. Got any other ideas to use it in?
> 
> I bet it would work good on a pizza to replace some of the cheese!


I believe you are referring to hot smoke tofu the one in the soup is cold smoke.
When I hot smoke tofu it gets, as you said, brown and dried.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The bottle in between the sesame oil and chili sauce...what is that? And the jar near the end with the small jar om top, I can't make those out either.  Thanks!



Minute Miso and ginger.  Now let me say this every time I make this type of soup it is different.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Minute Miso and ginger.  Now let me say this every time I make this type of soup it is different.



That's okay, It will be different when I make it, too!  Just didn't want to miss any flavor idea.  Looks perfect for a Bento meal.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 29, 2012)

So you all know I am not a fan of Tofu but recently entered my life about 200 cholesterol points, 20 blood pressure points and 35 pounds ago.  Now I just have to fine ways to give the most bland food I have ever had some flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> So you all know I am not a fan of Tofu but recently entered my life about 200 cholesterol points, 20 blood pressure points and 35 pounds ago.  Now I just have to fine ways to give the most bland food I have ever had some flavor.



Me either, but...I press overnight to get most of the moisture out, slice 1/2 inch thick and then marinade in a soy sauce, sesame oil, honey, ginger, garlic blend and slow bake.  Quite tasty!  It sucks up other flavors very well.  You could even try BBQ sauce.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me either, but...I press overnight to get most of the moisture out, slice 1/2 inch thick and then marinade in a soy sauce, sesame oil, honey, ginger, garlic blend and slow bake.  Quite tasty!  It sucks up other flavors very well.  You could even try BBQ sauce.



Thanks Princess and I sure will give the marinade method a shot.  Being retired military I have spent many years in the far east and Tofu is a big part of the Far East's peoples protein diet.  So far I have only use Tofu in soups and stew so my question is do you serve this as a dinner after baking, sandwiches or snacks?

I also hot smoke tofu which dries it out and crisps up the outside so now I am wondering if hot smoking would work after the marinade.  If so I bet that would be tasty.  Going to give it a try.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 30, 2012)

PS, thanks y'all for putting up with my typo's.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:
			
		

> So you all know I am not a fan of Tofu but recently entered my life about 200 cholesterol points, 20 blood pressure points and 35 pounds ago.  Now I just have to fine ways to give the most bland food I have ever had some flavor.



It saddens me that our lives are ruled by numbers.  Savannah, you truly have a gift!  I have a sneaking suspicion that tofu wouldn't be your first choice for smoking.  Your recipe does sound really good!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

I feel bad for all those who are predisposed against tofu. Some people don't like the idea of it, "I never had tofu served at home when I was a kid, so it's some kind of weird food." (My mom never cooked it AFAIK.) Or maybe some people had badly prepared tofu or tofu in an uninspired recipe. Some may think that tofu is good for you and we all know that anything that is good for you is yucky.

Or maybe some may have even had tofu and thought "this is yucky, it has no taste at all!" This group of people have accurately and exactly captured the true nature of tofu! It has almost no taste! (But that's not a bad thing.) Okay, maybe a little bit of a nutty taste...

I like to think of tofu as the vegetarian version of chicken. Chicken too has little innate taste, particularly skinless-boneless chicken breast. Chicken is popular because of its malleable mild taste that can take on practically any taste you want to infuse into it. Tofu is even more like that, you have to use tofu in a recipe that adds taste to it.

I particularly like firm tofu, place a weight on top of it for 1-2 hours to squeeze out excess moisture, then slice it and marinate it for a few hours or overnight, then bake it and serve as appetizer. My marinade varies but it's all the usual Asian ingredients: soy sauce, ginger, sesame oil, rice wine, garlic, chili paste, etc. There's a million recipes for this on the Internet.

I just recalled how I started liking baked tofu appetizers. If you have Whole Foods Market near you, visit their deli section and you'll probably find 3-4 choices of baked tofu. I bought a small amount and enjoyed it home, and was inspired to make my own. (WFM prices are really high. Good thing we can all cook the same stuff they sell when we get off our collective butts.)

So try tofu. It's the new chicken. It's healthier, it's cheaper, and you can combine it with other ingredients including meat and poultry (particularly in stir frys).


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2012)

I used to say that I didn't like tofu, but that I did like bean curd. 

My experience was that the people who called it tofu couldn't cook it worth beans and the people who called it bean curd knew multiple ways to cook it so it tasted good.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but the idea of "bean curd" (really curdy!) sounds very unappealing to me.

Maybe I never learned that tofu is yucky. Curd sounds curdy.

I like tofu. Tofu isn't anything like you think of when you think of beans, or at least not for me. I would have never known this product came from beans if I hadn't researched it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks Princess and I sure will give the marinade method a shot.  Being retired military I have spent many years in the far east and Tofu is a big part of the Far East's peoples protein diet.  So far I have only use Tofu in soups and stew so my question is do you serve this as a dinner after baking, sandwiches or snacks?
> 
> I also hot smoke tofu which dries it out and crisps up the outside so now I am wondering if hot smoking would work after the marinade.  If so I bet that would be tasty.  Going to give it a try.



I like to munch on it as a snack in the afternoon.  It's added into my snack food rotation and I enjoy it.


----------



## taxlady (May 31, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Maybe it's just me but the idea of "bean curd" (really curdy!) sounds very unappealing to me.
> 
> Maybe I never learned that tofu is yucky. Curd sounds curdy.
> 
> I like tofu. Tofu isn't anything like you think of when you think of beans, or at least not for me. I would have never known this product came from beans if I hadn't researched it.


I had it for the first time in 1974 in a very good Chinese restaurant. It was a restaurant we went to after Tai Chi and Master Lee always ordered for everyone after asking, "Meat, no meat?" so there would be enough vegetarian dishes and enough meat dishes. I was a vegetarian at the time so dishes with bean curd, sometimes called bean cake, were often what I ate. Later, I found out that bean curd was also called tofu, but it was served by white folks who just didn't really know what to do with it. They just knew that it could be a meat substitute.

I suppose if we called cheese milk curd, it would sound less appealing too.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 31, 2012)

Thinking of tofu as a meat substitute is bound to lead to unappealing recipes. Rather, just think of it as an interesting, nutritious and healthy food that is very flexible in taking on any tastes you want to infuse into it.

BTW I prefer firm or extra firm tofu, and I like the ways of cooking it that firms it up. I'm not so fond of soft tofu, although that might be good in spreads and dips.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me either, but...I press overnight to get most of the moisture out, slice 1/2 inch thick and then marinade in a soy sauce, sesame oil, honey, ginger, garlic blend and slow bake.  Quite tasty!  It sucks up other flavors very well.  You could even try BBQ sauce.



Thanks again for the suggestion I am starting the process.  I am going to do the press, marinade and instead of baking I will smoke the slices this time.  I might have made an error because I sliced first and then press rather then press the whole piece and slice.  Time will tell.












Thanks again PrincessFiona60


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 31, 2012)

Definitely, first press it, then slice it afterwards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks again for the suggestion I am starting the process.  I am going to do the press, marinade and instead of baking I will smoke the slices this time.  I might have made an error because I sliced first and then press rather then press the whole piece and slice.  Time will tell.
> 
> Thanks again PrincessFiona60



Six of one, half dozen of the other.  I don't think it will make that much difference.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Six of one, half dozen of the other.  I don't think it will make that much difference.  I hope you enjoy it.



No doubt in my mind that your idea to marinade the tofu will make it better so I know it will be more enjoyable.  Thanks

As far slicing or not, my logic sort of says, if I slice it I before pressing I should get more liquid out in a shorter time.  What do y'all think?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> No doubt in my mind that your idea to marinade the tofu will make it better so I know it will be more enjoyable.  Thanks
> 
> As far slicing or not, my logic sort of says, if I slice it I before pressing I should get more liquid out in a shorter time.  What do y'all think?



That just might work!  Get it to the smoker that much faster!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 1, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> As far slicing or not, my logic sort of says, if I slice it I before pressing I should get more liquid out in a shorter time.  What do y'all think?


No, I don't see that logic. You stack a weight on the whole piece, it increases the internal pressure, and water is forced out the edges. Probably if you get the same pounds/sq.in. on all the pieces separately it could work the same. If you press it all in a single piece then all the tofu will be subjected to identical pressure, where it seems like it would be harder to get them all equally pressed after slicing, particularly since the slices may not be uniform. The unpressed tofu might not be uniform either.

It is easier to slice after the water has been squeezed out because it is firmer, and you're more likely to get evenly sliced pieces too.

Also, all the recipes I've seen say (1) press, (2) cut, (3) marinate, (4) cook.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2012)

Never thought of pressing it. Tofu is an inexpensive protein (locally it runs about $1.15/lb). I think a lot of us remember the first time we had it way back when and thought it blah...I've been meaning to make some tofu mayo

The Bad Girl's Kitchen: Homemade Tofu Mayonnaise + Plain Fake Mayo


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 1, 2012)

Just remember that tofu has very little taste. For it to be appealing it has to be cooked or served in some way that adds flavor, or otherwise it will be bland and tasteless.

What I mean to say is that tofu comes "blah." It's going to stay "blah" until you do something to change that.

Anybody who has doubts about tofu who has Whole Foods Market available should buy some baked tofu appetizer from their deli section (buy a sampling if they have more than one kind). That could serve as an example of how tofu can be cooked to have an interesting taste. (I suggest serving it at room temperature.)

There's lots of baked tofu recipes. Here's a few I found in my notes:

Asian Style Savory Baked Tofu Recipe - Food.com - 81284
baked tofu -AND- substitute for evaporated milk?
Vegetarian + Vegan Recipes - Soy - Tofu - Thai Baked Tofu Triangles
Baked tofu


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 1, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> No, I don't see that logic. You stack a weight on the whole piece, it increases the internal pressure, and water is forced out the edges. Probably if you get the same pounds/sq.in. on all the pieces separately it could work the same. If you press it all in a single piece then all the tofu will be subjected to identical pressure, where it seems like it would be harder to get them all equally pressed after slicing, particularly since the slices may not be uniform. The unpressed tofu might not be uniform either.
> 
> It is easier to slice after the water has been squeezed out because it is firmer, and you're more likely to get evenly sliced pieces too.
> 
> Also, all the recipes I've seen say (1) press, (2) cut, (3) marinate, (4) cook.


To see if there would be a difference I took another package of Tofu and pressed it without slicing with the same weight.  

Took the Tofu, both sliced and non-sliced, from the fridge this morning and and the slice feels firmer but not by much but to close to call.  No difference to me.

Based on my actual results I have to go along with PrincessFiona60 statement "Six of one, half dozen of the other. I don't think it will make that much difference."  

Will marinade in a soy sauce, sesame oil, honey, ginger, garlic blend per PrincessFiona60 recipe with a couple added flavors.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good marinade, very close to what I might have picked. In fact it's been too long since I cooked it, you could even have the exact recipe I used.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 1, 2012)

Using PrincessFiona60 recipe with a couple added ingredients.





In it goes for about 4 hours or so.





This is one package and we plan to use the other package of tofu for something else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Using PrincessFiona60 recipe with a couple added ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks yummy, remember to turn them over halfway through the time.  You could also cook down the marinade and use it as a mop or as a dipping sauce, etc for another dish.  Looks spectacular!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:
			
		

> Using PrincessFiona60 recipe with a couple added ingredients.
> 
> In it goes for about 4 hours or so.
> 
> This is one package and we plan to use the other package of tofu for something else.



Could have sworn they were fish fillets!  Nice work, SS!  Hope they're tasty!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 1, 2012)

I got so busy enjoying Friday night libations, hors d'oeuvres and grilled ceder planked salmon with my Sweetie that I forgot about the Tofu in the marinade.  Hope it will be OK tomorrow.  If not O'well, it is what it is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I got so busy enjoying Friday night libations, hors d'oeuvres and grilled ceder planked salmon with my Sweetie that I forgot about the Tofu in the marinade.  Hope it will be OK tomorrow.  If not O'well, it is what it is.



It'll be fine!  I've marinated tofu for a couple of days because I got busy.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It'll be fine!  I've marinated tofu for a couple of days because I got busy.


Thanks for that bit of advice so tomorrow to decide if I should smoke it or bake it.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks for that bit of advice so tomorrow to decide if I should smoke it or bake it.



Decide to bake to appreciate the true flavors without smoke enhancement.  What oven temp and how long should I bake?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Decide to bake to appreciate the true flavors without smoke enhancement.  What oven temp and how long should I bake?


Here's a summary of the recipes I linked above:

35-45 at 375
30 at 400
30 at 375
40-45 at 350
40 at 375

So looks like around 40 minutes at 357 degrees, and start watching it at about 30 minutes for doneness.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Greg, now I am not sure what I am looking for.  Should it be bake to the point of being crispy or what?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

I usually bake low and slow, allowing time for the marinade to caramelize.  60-80 minutes @ 250°F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks Greg, now I am not sure what I am looking for.  Should it be bake to the point of being crispy or what?



No they should have a bit of skin, about al dente maybe a bit chewier, and soft in the middle.  Just looking to give it some texture.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks Greg, now I am not sure what I am  looking for.  Should it be bake to the point of being crispy or  what?


No, not crispy. Cook it too long and it will get tough. Maybe cook it to the point of light browning, although that may be difficult to determine due to the dark marinade. I think you could cut off a bite while it's in the oven, let it cool and taste it, then decide. I think a little bit chewy or somewhat chewy might be an indication. Maybe a bit softer than chicken. I suspect it's not really that critical as long as it isn't an extreme.

Might be good to experiment, take a piece out somewhat early, then later take out all but one last piece, let the last piece cook a bit longer. Then decide when it's served which is best.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I usually bake low and slow, allowing time for the marinade to caramelize.  60-80 minutes @ 250°F.



Thanks because I just put the marinaded Tofu in my Milti fuel, Smoker, Grill, Roaster, Baker and Whatever.








PrincessFiona60 said:


> No they should have a bit of skin, about al dente maybe a bit chewier, and soft in the middle.  Just looking to give it some texture.





Greg Who Cooks said:


> No, not crispy. Cook it too long and it will get tough. Maybe cook it to the point of light browning,



OK thanks and that is what I will be looking for.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> So you all know I am not a fan of Tofu but recently entered my life about 200 cholesterol points, 20 blood pressure points and 35 pounds ago. *Now I just have to fine ways to give the most bland food I have ever had some flavor*.


 
One of my favorite tofu dishes, is an eggplant & tofu (stir-fry?) from an Asian restaurant "Panda Express." The flavors are wonderful. There are some copycat recipes on the web. I'll bet a spicy peanut sauce would be great too.

Great pics, Savannah. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Here it it and I am wondering if this looks right?  I flip the tofu half way through.





BTW it really has a great taste,


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

That looks wonderful!  I'll have a slice!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2012)

It's beautiful, and if it tastes good, you got it right!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help and it is very tasty.  Now to see how it comes out when I smoke it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2012)

So this isn't the finished product?  You are going to smoke it too?  Looking forward to this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> So this isn't the finished product?  You are going to smoke it too?  Looking forward to this!



Sorry to give the wrong impression but I am not going to smoke this batch.  This batch we am going to eat in a stew tonight and the next batch will be Marinaded and Hot Smoke Tofu. 

Thinking about it I do not think I will get good smoke penetration if I baked it and then smoked it.  My next plan is to accomplish both the baking and smoking in at the same time by Hot Smoking for better smoke absorption and then pan frying to crisp it up.

Thanks again for all the help and interest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

You kidding?  We are all hoping for the ultimate tofu eating experience.  Yours looks great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2012)

The current batch looks so good, I couldn't imagine what else you could possibly do to it!  Looking forward to the next batch!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You kidding?  We are all hoping for the ultimate tofu eating experience.  Yours looks great!



HA HA, and thank you.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Here it it and I am wondering if this looks right?  I flip the tofu half way through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me SS. I don't flip mine. YMMV. Also, I pour the marinade  over the top before baking. Of course you won't be doing that for  smoking.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

I am going to be smoking some Kielbasi and corn tomorrow so I think I will also throw the remaining pieces of pressed, marinaded, baked Tofu in the smoker and see what happens.   Who knows, maybe Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Pan Fried, Extra Firm Tofu might be very scrumptious indeed.

PMBSPFEFT


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:
			
		

> I am going to be smoking some Kielbasi and corn tomorrow so I think I will also throw the remaining pieces of pressed, marinaded, baked Tofu in the smoker and see what happens.   Who knows, maybe Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Pan Fried, Extra Firm Tofu might be very scrumptious indeed.
> 
> PMBSPFEFT



I love a simple recipe.

  We will feature it in the Christmas newsletter?

Thanks for the laugh, SS!  I can't stop!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I am going to be smoking some Kielbasi and corn tomorrow so I think I will also throw the remaining pieces of pressed, marinaded, baked Tofu in the smoker and see what happens.   Who knows, maybe Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Pan Fried, Extra Firm Tofu might be very scrumptious indeed.



When you get that all together you should whip up some tempura batter and deep fry some of that tempura style. I have NO idea what you'd call it.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> When you get that all together you should whip up some tempura batter and deep fry some of that tempura style. I have NO idea what you'd call it.



Now that is spendid Greg and I do whip up a great tempura batter I learned in the other end of the world.

Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Extra Firm Tofu, Tempura Style 
*PMBSEFTTS*
OR
*PMBSPFT*
Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Pan Fried, Extra Firm Tofu 

Amazing how my simple Smoke Protein has evolved with the help of y;all.

Y'all are to much fun and I promise I will do both in the near future.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

We are here, every day...same cooking channel, same cooking time.  Welcome to the goof off channel.  We do have fun!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep looking through this thread, and it still cracks me up!  Tried to explain it to DH last night on our walk, then I'd start laughing again!  I don't think DH ever quite got it...

Was thinking, after all the various treatments of the tofu, Savannah will end up with about 2 teaspoons of it!

Thanks for being such a good sport, SS!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

As I said yesterday I throw the left over Press, Marinaded, Baked, Extra Firm Tofu in the smoker with some other stuff.






So this will be Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Smoked, Extra Firm Tofu or PMBSEFT for short.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:
			
		

> As I said yesterday I throw the left over Press, Marinaded, Baked, Extra Firm Tofu in the smoker with some other stuff.
> 
> So this will be Pressed, Marinaded, Baked, Smoked, Smoked, Extra Firm Tofu or PMBSEFT for short.



You forgot the tempura batter.

Have never seen tofu suffer such, um, treatment.

ROFL!!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 3, 2012)

And just to think that some people hate tofu so much that they've never been willing to try it.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You forgot the tempura batter.
> 
> Have never seen tofu suffer such, um, treatment.
> 
> ROFL!!!



The Tofu could not get better treatment if it went into a Spa.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm buying hickory chunks for the Weber...going to try smoking some tofu.  Shrek thinks I'm round the bend.

Then smoked tofu, dipped in wing sauce and slow baked to set the sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm buying hickory chunks for the Weber...going to try smoking some tofu.  Shrek thinks I'm round the bend.
> 
> Then smoked tofu, dipped in wing sauce and slow baked to set the sauce.



He's correct.

Then  press it, dip it in egg and tempura batter, and run it over with the bike.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm NOT hunting Tofu with the bike...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm NOT hunting Tofu with the bike...



Oh, thank goodness!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, thank goodness!



I have roller skates for that!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> He's correct.
> 
> Then  press it, dip it in egg and tempura batter, and run it over with the bike.


And not any bike.  It's has to be a Schwinn with cruiser tires to lay the proper pattern on the Tofu.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> And not any bike.  It's has to be a Schwinn with cruiser tires to lay the proper pattern on the Tofu.



It's a cruiser, but made by Giant...


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweetie, my wife, calls this combination hot smoke of pork belly and marinated tofu *The Contradiction* and I know not why.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a contradiction only if you're eating tofu for some reason other than because it tastes good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks good to me!


----------

